# New employment !!!!



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I got hired at a great company. Com construction and service. Benfits take home truck. The whole 9 yards. $8.50 raise in pay. Had an hour and a half interview. I'm freaking stoked. This a class a outfit. And do class a work !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I got hired at a great company. Com construction and service. Benfits take home truck. The whole 9 yards. $8.50 raise in pay. Had an hour and a half interview. I'm freaking stoked. This a class a outfit. And do class a work !!!!!!!!!!!


So you are up to $12.25 an hour now? That is awesome!:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok pescado !!! I'm freakin stoked. Man omg. I won't sleep tonight. I know I have what it takes but I'm already nerveis


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Well done !


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

How did your old boss take it?


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

Way to go bro. When do you start new job

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Just got done with enter view to night. Turn in app today with resume and pics if my work in a clear slip cover. Boss finds out in the am with rotten two weeks notice I don't care how he takes it. Biz is biz. And I got a great chance here!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

bcp2012 said:


> Way to go bro. When do you start new job
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


ASAP. I hope the cus me and say get the f out of hear. Il start tomorrow. But I will work just as I have been for the past years for the whole two weeks. My valu pride and respect for my self make me do that !!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

W2G Tex! :thumbup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Good job buddy!

Same type of work?


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok pescado !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Congratulations. Screw the 2 week notice. Give him a 2 day notice. " I'm leaving today" joking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Good job buddy!
> 
> Same type of work?


Smaller com and big as new res com and some service.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Good on ya!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done Mr. Tex!


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats Tex. :thumbup: I remember the day when I made the jump (about 28 yrs ago) from bungalows to big commercial/light industrial. Nervous as heck the first day but all for nothing. Plumbing is Plumbing and if you have the skillset you can excel in any enviroment. I loved that kind of work and quickly was running my own jobs. 

I've seen your pics and you will do just fine. You are a craftsman. :thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> Congrats Tex. :thumbup: I remember the day when I made the jump (about 28 yrs ago) from bungalows to big commercial/light industrial. Nervous as heck the first day but all for nothing. Plumbing is Plumbing and if you have the skillset you can excel in any enviroment. I loved that kind of work and quickly was running my own jobs.
> 
> I've seen your pics and you will do just fine. You are a craftsman. :thumbup:


I was in utero 28 years ago...
:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*congrads*

congradulations....good job, good luck..... 


but will you have to give up smoking??


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Congrats. Welcome to the big time. 21 years ago today I started at my company.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Congratulations, TX.

Remember to be polite and respectful to your old boss as you leave. He taught you a lot and he's going to miss you.

Kudos for giving two weeks, brother :thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thank you to all. And yes I will be respectfull but am afraid he will be very harsh and belittle me for two weeks. How do you handle that. ?? If he is rude sarcastic and cussing u every chance he gets ??? Walk ?? Just deal with it?? I know how they are. Any one who leaves gets bashed after they leave. F him screw him. Dumas he will fail. Ect ect. Any thing wrong on the job is his fault. Iv seen it many times. Old blue claimed unemployment on them and now he's a pos they say. And he's not welcome to visit shop or job site. But he still goes to a few sites at lunch and goes eats with the guys lmao. It's a free country !!!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Take it like a man, bite your tongue and enjoy an unburnt bridge later on. I have seen people come and go. If they let you work out the notice I doubt you have any problems. The ones that would give problems don't usually want you to stay. It will work out.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I hear you. The dumb as in me just wants to gove them a piece if my mind if they start yelling I know what's rite and rong. If only I didn't have high morals !!!! Lol


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

You can only control your attitude and emotions so if they have heartburn let it be theirs. 
Great days ahead for you so enjoy.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I got hired at a great company. Com construction and service. Benfits take home truck. The whole 9 yards. $8.50 raise in pay. Had an hour and a half interview. I'm freaking stoked. This a class a outfit. And do class a work !!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I got hired at a great company. Com construction and service. Benfits take home truck. The whole 9 yards. $8.50 raise in pay. Had an hour and a half interview. I'm freaking stoked. This a class a outfit. And do class a work !!!!!!!!!!!


So we can safely assume it is not RRooter :whistling2:


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice man! Good to hear some employers value quality still and don't mind paying for it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thank you to all. And yes I will be respectfull but am afraid he will be very harsh and belittle me for two weeks. How do you handle that. ?? If he is rude sarcastic and cussing u every chance he gets ??? Walk ?? Just deal with it?? I know how they are. Any one who leaves gets bashed after they leave. F him screw him. Dumas he will fail. Ect ect. Any thing wrong on the job is his fault. Iv seen it many times. Old blue claimed unemployment on them and now he's a pos they say. And he's not welcome to visit shop or job site. But he still goes to a few sites at lunch and goes eats with the guys lmao. It's a free country !!!


Some employers take the leaving of an employee as a personal insult and attack. The bigger deal you make of comparing the new cool gig from Heaven to the old gig from Hell, the more likely the employer is to take it personal and respond poorly. 

As has been said, don't forget that the employment at his company deserves partial credit for your current knowledge and experience and ability to qualify for the new job. There is also the immense challenge he now has of replacing you. From what I have seen of your work and conversations we have had on the phone, that is not going to be easy.

I think he will probably respond in a less than perfect manner. Most of us do. Don't follow him down that road. Start by thanking him for the opportunity to learn and grow as a plumbing professional as his employee. You might be amazed at how that affects him. After all, he did write a check to you every week for the work you agreed to do. Just because he wasn't in the field every day or doing what you thought he should do, doesn't mean you were the only one that worked hard to be sure your paycheck cleared the bank every week. Trust me, that is often a very thankless job. Whether it was good or bad, you were not drafted into working for him...you volunteered. The job he provided put food on your table and experience under your belt. 

Then simply tell him that the new job is an opportunity that you cannot pass up and it will be better for your family's needs and goals. Don't try to give a long speech or go over a comparison of the specifics of wages and benefits. If he asks, discuss what ever you are comfortable with. 

Plumbing business ownership with employees has turned many really nice guys into real bazztards. He is only human. I am not saying he deserves any sympathy whatsoever, but a measure of respect would be appropriate. 

You may think this is far beyond what he deserves, and it may well be. But things like this have a way coming back on the Karma Train later in life. Someday when running your own business, you may discover that not all of his horrible decisions were unjustified.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thanks biz. Always a wise man with wise words you are. ..... YODA!!!!!


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Congratulations man. Here's hoping the grass IS greener on the other
side of that fence. With the wage increase will come greater expectations,
but I believe you're up to it. Knock 'em dead brother.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Well boss took it well. Said I was making a big mistake. He asked y. I said pay and benifits he asked where I said I'm not releasing that info at this time. He said I need you to finish the rough in ur on I said I will get it done no worries and it will be same quality as always. Start date 2 7 2013. Gotta go. Lots of work to get done !!!! Thanks to all.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Way to go, Tex Tech!! Will u be taking the cart with u??? And u keeping ur name??? And smoke free???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No cart. Didn't get one yet name will stay the same. Never forget ur roots and where u cut ur teeth. Keeps u humble and appreciateing ur new job. Like a Phoenix rising from the ashes Smoking I'm working on. But new job will make it easier. No smoking in trucks shop or office. Less guys will smoke. It will be better all the way around


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No cart. Didn't get one yet name will stay the same. Never forget ur roots and where u cut ur teeth. Keeps u humble and appreciateing ur new job. Like a Phoenix rising from the ashes Smoking I'm working on. But new job will make it easier. No smoking in trucks shop or office. Less guys will smoke. It will be better all the way around


 So ya back smoking again???


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

If you can better your self at another place go for nothing wrong with bettering your life as long as u stick to 2 week notice don't want to burn bridges u might need to cross them again


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats man, what a great acomplishment :thumbsup:

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> So ya back smoking again???


One or two a day. Still on chantix.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> One or two a day. Still on chantix.


Tighten up, jot


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> One or two a day. Still on chantix.


Still smelling like ashtray and will get worse when ur new job take u up north to Okie.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> If you can better your self at another place go for nothing wrong with bettering your life as long as u stick to 2 week notice don't want to burn bridges u might need to cross them again


I doubt il ever will go back. Boss. Came started asking where all the risers on rough n go. It's a asbuilt job. No drawings. I made my own. He asked me to leave them with him I told him. I'd redraw them on graphing paper and size the pipe that the others where ruff scetches and be hard for guys to read I told him if u hire a plumber be for I leave il go over my hole design with him and answer all his question. With out my drawings and explanation it would be a chore for him to figure out. Il do them all I can.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I doubt il ever will go back. Boss. Came started asking where all the risers on rough n go. It's a asbuilt job. No drawings. I made my own. He asked me to leave them with him I told him. I'd redraw them on graphing paper and size the pipe that the others where ruff scetches and be hard for guys to read I told him if u hire a plumber be for I leave il go over my hole design with him and answer all his question. With out my drawings and explanation it would be a chore for him to figure out. Il do them all I can.


Congrats! I can see you have great character and will do just fine in the new job!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Congrats on the job! I bet if you showed em your threading skills video it would have been an even $9.00 raise!:laughing:

Go in there kickin butt and take names while your at it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice job bud!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Picket up paper work and cloths. 5 t shirts two hoodies cap and dickies jacket. All with logo on them. Time to shave every morning and get a hair cut every month. O one dress shirt for company photos or big commishing walk throughs


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Picket up paper work and cloths. 5 t shirts two hoodies cap and dickies jacket. All with logo on them. Time to shave every morning and get a hair cut every month. O one dress shirt for company photos or big commishing walk throughs


I couldn't work there...I refuse to where t-shirts :no:

Collared shirts and overalls only :yes: :laughing:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Picket up paper work and cloths. 5 t shirts two hoodies cap and dickies jacket. All with logo on them. Time to shave every morning and get a hair cut every month. O one dress shirt for company photos or big commishing walk throughs


Congrats dude! Knock em dead. The nerves will be gone a week or two in. 

Better you than me if you have to shave everyday.... The horror.... Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I shave once a week and just look scruffy. I plan to change a few things in morning routin. 
Get off zone and go to bed early
Get up early shave and then coffee and some news and zone. A few minutes of calm to wake up gather my thoughts and prepare for my day. !!! Kinda like what y'all old guys that can't sleep do


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

One drawing done. I hope it's rite. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I see a few inches of wet vent on second floor. I think that's legal tho ??? I love drawing. Great practice


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

......


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Last two. Not perfect but good


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats TX.... Most moves I've made have turned out better than the last. Regardless of the company or the type of people running them I always left with more knowledge than I had when I hired on so I'm thankful. 

Those are nice drawings too. I too love that part of my job. When I do grounds I always draw it out on 8 x 11 and laminate them. It's so much easier than rolling out the prints and whatnot when working out there.

Also I got a suggestion to post on your cart thread


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Took the family for breakfast. To celebrate. We rarely do this


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Chug the syrup rookie! :jester:


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

U666A said:


> Chug the syrup rookie! :jester:


Lmao. Remember to relax your jaw and cup the ballz


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U wish. Lol.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice pic TexMex, with your new raise you could afford to make breakfast out a tradition! :thumbup:

Its funny how those close to us get dragged into our little world eh? "Hey hunny, lemme take a pic for the boyz on PZ!" :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yep. Holy **** batman. Guess who walked in ???? My boss / owner. Haven't seen him since I turned in two weeks notice. He waved and I did to. Wife said. That was awkward. Holy chit lol.


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yep. Holy **** batman. Guess who walked in ???? My boss / owner. Haven't seen him since I turned in two weeks notice. He waved and I did to. Wife said. That was awkward. Holy chit lol.


Always good to leave on good terms. When I left my old boss to go on my own I left on good terms. I still talk to him, I've even had to buy material off of him when I was in a bind and he was more then happy to do help me out


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bcp2012 said:


> Always good to leave on good terms. When I left my old boss to go on my own I left on good terms. I still talk to him, I've even had to buy material off of him when I was in a bind and he was more then happy to do help me out


I left the company on good term with the owner, his wife, a different story.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I left the company on good term with the owner, his wife, a different story.


Could have been worse ... You could have left with the bosses wife ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Could have been worse ... You could have left with the bosses wife ...


Nooo fuking way...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Nooo fuking way...


I bet she liked rj but rj blew her off !!!!


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Who wants more than one wife? Holy crap one will drive you crazy. Can you imagine two on cotton ponies nagging?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*cotton ponies*



Plumberman911 said:


> Who wants more than one wife? Holy crap one will drive you crazy. Can you imagine two on cotton ponies nagging?


"Cotton Pony".It's been years. Are you referring to the lyrics of John Valby?


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Just referring to their moody week


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Thought you were referrring to John "Dr.Dirty" Valby's song "When the end of the month rolls around..."
I shall stop derailing. I shall stop derailing....


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh haven't heard it. Ill try and find it


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Boss called at 4. New plumber starts in the mornig. Get ur stuff and u can go. I offered to go in for an hour or two and go over the job and drawings with the new guy. Boss said that would be good. I start new Job Wednesday


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Rock on


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

No more Ill guy to risk ur life with..congrats!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> ... I offered to go in for an hour or two and go over the job and drawings with the new guy. Boss said that would be good. I start new Job Wednesday


Good on you, you're gonna go far kid! :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thanks all. Ok u service guys. I need a few service tools. ASAP shower knob puller a set of stem wrenches. My puller broke and missing the wrench for Koehler stems. I need a inside tub drain wrench. What else ????????? I have seat wrenches and most hand tools. Got a new bag. Old one was same bag but worn out and always stayed in truck on the hump on floor bored. Got the 7" pliers. Was getting the channel lock brand but these where 9$. So. What service tools am I missing ???


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

All the best with your new job. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

......


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> ......


Are those your pants on the f'ing chair again?!? :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yep. Ther up now. New pants I like them a lot. Tools. Tell me tools. I know even a welder like you knows tools !!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks all. Ok u service guys. I need a few service tools. ASAP shower knob puller a set of stem wrenches. My puller broke and missing the wrench for Koehler stems. I need a inside tub drain wrench. What else ????????? I have seat wrenches and most hand tools. Got a new bag. Old one was same bag but worn out and always stayed in truck on the hump on floor bored. Got the 7" pliers. Was getting the channel lock brand but these where 9$. So. What service tools am I missing ???


 Dumb aSs... folding ruler!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'd get laughed out of town. Lol. Never even seen one in the field.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Knipex? Ahhhhh I'm proud of ya lol.

Good luck and congrats TX....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yep. Ther up now. New pants I like them a lot. Tools. Tell me tools. I know even a welder like you knows tools !!


So what were you and the wife watching this time ????


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

She's at class. That's y they hit the chair. Did dishes bathed my 6 yr old and making a to do list for tomorrow. I also got a volt meter. Not fance but it will be good for checking elements and if power is off


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> She's at class. That's y they hit the chair. Did dishes bathed my 6 yr old and making a to do list for tomorrow. I also got a volt meter. Not fance but it will be good for checking elements and if power is off


So you started with out her this time ...

By the way get a volt meter with clamp on amp probe...


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

Get yourself a good multi meter, not just a volt meter.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It is a multi meter. Just a craftsman. Dad had. He esues a fluke. At work with temp probs ect ect. He's a/c. Y do I need to check amps ??? Only time I ever did in mech was on fan motors to adjust shives do u check amps on water heaters ??


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

knipex. good choice.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It is a multi meter. Just a craftsman. Dad had. He esues a fluke. At work with temp probs ect ect. He's a/c. Y do I need to check amps ??? Only time I ever did in mech was on fan motors to adjust shives do u check amps on water heaters ??


Yes on HWT ... Current draw on elements


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

To see if element draws to much. I only have checked continuity and if it has ground to the caseing


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> To see if element draws to much. I only have checked continuity and if it has ground to the caseing


Or is leaking current ... I made a thread awhile back about this ... I don't remember what it was called


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Or is leaking current ... I made a thread awhile back about this ... I don't remember what it was called


If u remember let me know. Plz


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Put your pants back on before you start talking about tools, please.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If u remember let me know. Plz


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/electric-hwt-22612/


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks all. Ok u service guys. I need a few service tools. ASAP shower knob puller a set of stem wrenches. My puller broke and missing the wrench for Koehler stems. I need a inside tub drain wrench. What else ????????? I have seat wrenches and most hand tools. Got a new bag. Old one was same bag but worn out and always stayed in truck on the hump on floor bored. Got the 7" pliers. Was getting the channel lock brand but these where 9$. So. What service tools am I missing ???


Just a few of the overlooked stuff. 

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Faucet-Sink-Installer/

http://www.fluke.com/fluke/usen/electrical-testers/Clamp-Meters/Fluke-902.htm?PID=56151

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-51-p...p-00929309000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&L=1&&parentID=1368&groupID=1500

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-lighting-flashlights-dw919.aspx

http://www.lenoxtools.com/Pages/Product.aspx?productId=AllN1ScrewDrivers


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A set of O ring picks and a mechanics stethoscope come in very handy when doing service work.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Just a few of the overlooked stuff.
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Faucet-Sink-Installer/
> 
> ...


Getting the ridged tool have gear wrenches have Milwaukee 18 v light. Have Lenox 10 in one. Need more knipex. I have two now. Are those smooth jaw ones good ??? Any special service tools ??? I have lots if tools. But love more. 
Meter will have to wait. Il get by with the one I have. How much for the one u posted ??
Thanks


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Moen puller easy outs ridgid sink installer channel lock oil filtet wrench fo basket sptrainestethoscope pick multi sctew driver thermometer non contact voltage meter pencil type and best tool of all ganas no meido


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Great. But no habla espenol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. Stethoscope for. Leaked in walks ??? Or slabs???


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Walls buddy


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ganas no miedo???


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Ganas means the will no meido means dont be scared


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Will a medical one work. Or need a mech one. Dad has mech one mom has med one. Funny hu


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. Stethoscope for. Leaked in walks ??? Or slabs???


Both, a pyrometer is useful in finding radiant heat leaks in slabs as well.

A stethoscope is also useful in verifying lines over distance, someone tapping on a pipe hundreds of feet away can be picked up by another person with a stethoscope on the pipe.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Both, a pyrometer is useful in finding radiant heat leaks in slabs as well.
> 
> A stethoscope is also useful in verifying lines over distance, someone tapping on a pipe hundreds of feet away can be picked up by another person with a stethoscope on the pipe.


That won't work for me, I use the dog for that.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/wall-leaks-14981/
how i use the stethoscope if you forgot tex i guess you gonna do it my way at least you said so lol


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

my go to tools are 12" knipex. sears has the cheapest price on them ive seen. a flash light a 4 way screwdriver and a 6" bahco adjustable. an easy out that fits 1/2 pipe is great for removing broken shower arms which happens quite frequently.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

dclarke said:


> my go to tools are 12" knipex. sears has the cheapest price on them ive seen. a flash light a 4 way screwdriver and a 6" bahco adjustable. an easy out that fits 1/2 pipe is great for removing broken shower arms which happens quite frequently.


6" bahco ?? The knipex smoothed jaws. U have those ??


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

bahco is the brand. its mostly just handy if i dont feel like running to the truck and need my adjustable to bite. you can flip the jaw around and actually grab round objects with it. its more of a convenience for me than necessity. i do not have any smooth jaw knipex.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

u got any pics


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

this is the style adjustable i use. i normally keep the jaw the other way.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

*tools*



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks all. Ok u service guys. I need a few service tools. ASAP shower knob puller a set of stem wrenches. My puller broke and missing the wrench for Koehler stems. I need a inside tub drain wrench. What else ????????? I have seat wrenches and most hand tools. Got a new bag. Old one was same bag but worn out and always stayed in truck on the hump on floor bored. Got the 7" pliers. Was getting the channel lock brand but these where 9$. So. What service tools am I missing ???


A bottle of that new WD-40 Professional Series Rust Penetrant, A Moen cartridge puller, I hate those inside tub wrenches for tub drains I usually just take the mini-hack saw to it. The Ridgid Faucet installer tool is a favorite of mine (So many uses for only $20), Those stem wrenches are crap too, I was told long ago about the 12pt deep well sockets at Sears with a pipe wrench and have never looked back. Theres only three sockets that you use often so I keep those three on my bag. And my favorite tool is my Princeton Tech headlamp. I dont see how anyone works with one hand holding a light. A good 50+ pocket tool bag helps when gathering your stuff up too. If something is missing you'll see the empty pocket. Ive weighed my bag at 65lbs but it saves time walking back to the truck 50 times for specialty tools. Hope this helps TX


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

where you get it and does that work on pipe


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Since ya gonna be in service, two rolls of duct tapes.. one to do the job and other to tape the yapping mr don't know it mouth.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

revenge said:


> where you get it and does that work on pipe


i can get them at R.E Michael. they will grab pipe to a point. i wouldnt try replacing a pipe wrench but it has saved me more then a few trips to the truck for an extra set of pliers when loosening something. usually closet bolts that spin.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dclarke said:


> i can get them at R.E Michael. they will grab pipe to a point. i wouldnt try replacing a pipe wrench but it has saved me more then a few trips to the truck for an extra set of pliers when loosening something. usually closet bolts that spin.


Trips to the truck???? Don't ya have a toolbox???


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Trips to the truck???? Don't ya have a toolbox???


i usually look at what i have. grab the tools i should need and put em in a bucket. i usually dont need to make more than the 1 trip to the truck. i dont like carrying everything.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a jet set sweat kit awesome for soldering on ball valves when you can't get water all the way off, a set of pipe taps, set of ridgid basin wrenches I have a large one that works on 1.5 nuts , easy outs, knipex adjustable pliers two kinds one with teeth and a smooth jaw for work on Crome or other that you don't want to mar up , internal pipewrenches, tub wrenches , many others and the best tool bag I ever had is a veto brand very heavy duty 5yr warranty pockets for all you tools so you can easily find everything and see if anything is missing.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> A bottle of that new WD-40 Professional Series Rust Penetrant, A Moen cartridge puller, I hate those inside tub wrenches for tub drains I usually just take the mini-hack saw to it. The Ridgid Faucet installer tool is a favorite of mine (So many uses for only $20), Those stem wrenches are crap too, I was told long ago about the 12pt deep well sockets at Sears with a pipe wrench and have never looked back. Theres only three sockets that you use often so I keep those three on my bag. And my favorite tool is my Princeton Tech headlamp. I dont see how anyone works with one hand holding a light. A good 50+ pocket tool bag helps when gathering your stuff up too. If something is missing you'll see the empty pocket. Ive weighed my bag at 65lbs but it saves time walking back to the truck 50 times for specialty tools. Hope this helps TX


I've seen the socket and wrench done. By old plumber. Good one.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Are veto bags that good ??


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The smooth jaw knipex works insanely amazing. Grips great and doesn't break down. Best one I've ever owned.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

FERRULE PULLER! Duck brand puller 

1/2" 3/8 angle stop installer

1/2" & 3/4" easy outs. From a real hardware store NOT HD

Moen cartridge puller $13 @ HD

Digital camera 

Leather belt: only if your waters are 18" off the ground


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Are veto bags that good ??


Not sure. I got a CLC one from the Home Depot and it's taken a few years of pounding and still hasn't ripped or had a zipper break


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Are veto bags that good ??


V ery expensive and very heavy empty wieght!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Home Depot sells veto ????????


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Home Depot sells veto ????????


No, but I have seen them at Johnstone. The black Husky bags hold up nice for the $$$.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

the leather belt for water heaters is a great trick. if you dont already know basically you just take your belt off. wrap it around a water heater going on a stand. hold onto the belt with both hands and pick it up.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Home Depot sells veto ????????


Nope.. mostly huskie or clc


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Nope.. mostly huskie or clc


 But they have a lot of organe buckets!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

dclarke said:


> the leather belt for water heaters is a great trick. if you dont already know basically you just take your belt off. wrap it around a water heater going on a stand. hold onto the belt with both hands and pick it up.


I'm 5'7" and about 160 lbs. Idk if I can do that !!!!


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

grab low and lift with your knees. its not bad. especially if its electric. i wouldnt try with larger than a 50 gallon.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm 5'7" and about 160 lbs. Idk if I can do that !!!!


I'm 6' 160, and I can do it, so you can too...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> I'm 6' 160, and I can do it, so you can too...


 I'm 6'4" and use a handtruck.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

The one time I like being 6'5. Just bear hug and lift. Lol


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> The one time I like being 6'5. Just bear hug and lift. Lol


i guess we all have T-rex arms in comparison to you gigantor.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dclarke said:


> i guess we all have T-rex arms in comparison to you gigantor.


U got urself a new nickname! Lol


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm 5'7" and about 160 lbs. Idk if I can do that !!!!


Join a gym

Find a barbell. 

Pick it up off the floor.

Learn to rack it across your shoulders 

Lean to snatch it overhead

Pick up the water heater


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hell know. Seen to many guys with bad backs. My j man when I was a 1st year app. Retired early. WY early and has pinched nerves in his back. He told me protect your back !!!! I get if ur a one man show. But. I'm not and il have help setting heavy equipment and then pipe it alone !!!


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

Tex, congrats on new job! I seen your drawings on the grid paper. One thing I like about grid paper is you can draw it out like an isometric. Go two square one way and three the other. I fold a piece of paper and make a makeshift isoprotractor. The psudo 3-d of iso's solves many confusions of a 2-d drawing, and I love looking at iso's on plans. I hope you notice is going well, when I told my last boss I got my contractors license and ill be gone in two weeks, he took it cool, but the day before my last day they had an office meeting where the MBA pretty much spent an hour listing reasons why I would fail in an attempt to keep the rest of the sheep in line. I did not appreciate that. It's been a year, and they can shove it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

All of the tool ideas are great. For now I would stick to the basics of a multi-screwdriver, adjustable pliers, 8" crescent, handle pullers, Ridgid basin wrench, multi-meter, cordless drill, corded recip saw, keyhole saw, hand PVC saw, tubing cutters (thumb, #15, and one for traps), pipe wrenches (14, 18), ratchet PVC cutter, pocket knife/multi-tool, tub wrenches, WH element socket, cold chisel with protective plastic guard, tiny cold chisel, pex crimpers (maybe), camera on phone, your boss' email address to send photos.

The list of specialty hand tools in plumbing service work is endless. There is no limit to the tools you could buy that have a purpose. The problem is many of them are redundant. Unless you are pulling a trailer, you won't have room to have them all. 

The key in tooling up for service is to strike a balance between never being without the right tool and being experienced enough to get every possible application from each tool you actually have access to. 

For instance, you will be amazed at how much you can get done with a multi-screwdriver and two pairs of channelocks when that is all you brought with you when you crawled under the house.

The tools are nice but they will pale in comparison to your ability to discover new ways to use them. In service plumbing you have to be a MacGyver. Not just in figuring out problems but in using your tools. You will never have room for every tool so you might as well start now learning to get by with what you have.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ what he said .Good luck on the new job . If it doesn't work out move to Dallas.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes yoda is right. And yes a multi screwdriver and slip joint pliers are my go to tools !!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

If you don't have the right tool just borrow one from the home owner


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I can do that ??? He'll yea !!! Lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Done. Took an hour to empty my truck. I have a chit ton of tools !!!! And goin to buy more in a min!!!!! Lined out new guys. Then find out ther just helping for a month or so. That job is goin to be so jacked up. I hate leaving a project like that but. I'm glad that its not my head ache!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm 5'7" and about 160 lbs. Idk if I can do that !!!!


I've seen your recent pics, you have 160#'s hanging from your chins these days partner! :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's not a real pic. Lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not like any one cares but. I have a lot of tools. Bought a few new ones too


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice collection for a rough in plumber!!

You should also add a small hand broom and dust pan and get some concentrated cleaner and a spray bottle that you can easily refill when it's empty. 

These are essential items in my arsenal for service work.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I bailed on the 4in1 screw driver many years ago because they will get so rusty and beat up that I could no longer separate the pieces. Now I use Kline slotted and phillips. They last much longer.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I have the broom. And dust pan. After I get my truck. Il rig it up good. Little shop vac and more


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Not like any one cares but. I have a lot of tools. Bought a few new ones too


Nice collection. Channel lock brand makes a adjustable wrench called the "Wide Azz" it will go to 1½ I think. Takes the place of most of my adjustables. I like the 3 disposal wrenches. Lol. If you give them to the customer after the install it kills the easy service calls< whistling>. They never read their manuals anyway. Your gonna love that ridgid faucet installer and headlamp.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I actually have three head lamps. Bought new one and couldn't find it. Bought another new one today. The one u see Then. Finally looked in the wife's purse and guess what I found. It's the best one to. 4 modes. Looking to get a rechargeable little light for my belt. To replace my $30 Colman max. About 100 bucks. Any one have a good rechargeable ?? The store is a law enforcement store and lifetime warranty but on the button it's two years and the repair in house !!!


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I never had good luck with rechargeable stuff unless it's lithium ion. Those Ni-Cad and NiMh AA, AAA, C, and D aren't worth snot. There voltage isn't even close to a alkaline and lasts half as long.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It is a lith battery. I'm gone go look at it again


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I bailed on the 4in1 screw driver many years ago because they will get so rusty and beat up that I could no longer separate the pieces. Now I use Kline slotted and phillips. They last much longer.


This^

Lifetime warranty, Cushioned handles are my preference.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

JDGA80 said:


> Nice collection. Channel lock brand makes a adjustable wrench called the "Wide Azz" it will go to 1½ I think. Takes the place of most of my adjustables. I like the 3 disposal wrenches. Lol. If you give them to the customer after the install it kills the easy service calls< whistling>. They never read their manuals anyway. Your gonna love that ridgid faucet installer and headlamp.


Have it, always in my tool bag.

There are no easy service calls if you don't want callbacks. Jammed disposal? The drain is getting cabled anyway, I won't charge if I can unjam the grinder to run smoothly. Otherwise it's new disposal plus drain cable. 

If you touch it, be thorough with the job so you don't risk fixing it again at a loss for the company.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I have the broom. And dust pan. After I get my truck. Il rig it up good. Little shop vac and more


HD has 5' x5' lined drop cloths, carry at least two on your truck. They also have 64 count packs of towels, depending on how your new shop stocks the vans. Be clean, be thorough. Anything you do as a favor to your customer will bite you in the @$$ for double what you would have charged to do the job.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I get a truck with utility bed. And will do mostly com cons and some service. 

Thanks for the tips !!!


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

You have plenty of tools, looks like your all set. Good luck with your job, I'm sure you will do well. p.s. love the pink calculater... adds a feminine touch


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

hey how does that blue toilet nut wrench work for you i was thinking of buying one are they good or worth it


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Great if flange isn't broke. 


New bag ready to go. I'm riding with a guy till my truck is bought and rigged up taking hand tools and cordless I hate not having all my tools with me !!!! Service tools in box. Ther staying home. Working on c900 mega lug. Water line tomorrow. Witch is cool I like that chit and will def know what's going on !!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

My old bag is like this one but it use to be called. A plumbers tote It holds the level great. I need a new level !!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

how does that tool actually work tex i though that held the closet nut in place so you can unscrew it is there another use for


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

JK949 said:


> Have it, always in my tool bag.
> 
> There are no easy service calls if you don't want callbacks. Jammed disposal? The drain is getting cabled anyway, I won't charge if I can unjam the grinder to run smoothly. Otherwise it's new disposal plus drain cable.
> 
> If you touch it, be thorough with the job so you don't risk fixing it again at a loss for the company.


If you don't charge for the quickie unjam, hot water fill & flush do you get customers that call back everytime their dumba** puts a pork bone down the thing wanting the same courtesy service call?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm starting to laugh cause TX asked about tools and I'm starting to think he is more of a tool whore than me. I think you got plenty. Any more you'll be needing a trailer behind that new service truck!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

JDGA80 said:


> If you don't charge for the quickie unjam, hot water fill & flush do you get customers that call back everytime their dumba** puts a pork bone down the thing wanting the same courtesy service call?


Maybe I need to restate. I could either charge $99 or whatever the minimum is to reset and unjam a disposal and leave. Or I could charge for a preemptive drain cleaning, and get the disposal going as part of the service. Less risk for everyone, more revenue.

If I relight a pilot, I charge for a new thermocouple and install it. Less risk, more revenue.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> I'm starting to laugh cause TX asked about tools and I'm starting to think he is more of a tool whore than me. I think you got plenty. Any more you'll be needing a trailer behind that new service truck!


That's what they say about me at old job. But they weeny bitcking when. Had the tools we need. I got 12v tubing cutters. Chucks for 1/4 in impact x 3/8 and1/2 drive sockets. Any tool I ever needed I got. Next is a lazier plumb bob


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> how does that tool actually work tex i though that held the closet nut in place so you can unscrew it is there another use for


I put it under the nut or washer and push down on handle prying up the nut putting it in a bind and keep ing the bolt from spinning also push in to. It has teeth that grab sometimes. If flange is broke just get pliers on it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Jdg. How about a pic of a few of ur storage bins. Out of the truck. Plz.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Like this or a layout? Layout might be a little much tonight. Lol. About 1030pm here. This is just the Ridgid 24volt set and a 3/8" drain gun I use on tub drains, some pro press fittings on the left, and my toilet repair stuff on the right. Other side I keep the pex fittings, lavatory and faucet repair materials, assorted nuts, bolts, screws, glues, chemicals, etc. Behind the seat is the compact press gun, fluke, and the code books. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I didn't mean tonite. Just one if the gray little bins. A pic if side profile and maybe a measument. **** depot?? How much wer they?? Does the stuff bounce out if them U ever use the 12v tubing cutters ??

Here's my rough in plumber. As u put it. Brief case. With this some string hammer marking paint and steaks and I'm ready to lay out a freaking pyramid !!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No one steals a pink calculator !!!!


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Got them at home depot. They come in a four pack for $7. They're like 9"deep. I also lined the top shelves inside with them for PVC, black iron, and galvanized fittings. So far nothing gets thrown around but I don't drive to crazy cause gas mileage sucks in that truck.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thanks. Il have to split parts and tools. We will see what brand of utility bed I get.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> Got them at home depot. They come in a four pack for $7. They're like 9"deep. I also lined the top shelves inside with them for PVC, black iron, and galvanized fittings. So far nothing gets thrown around but I don't drive to crazy cause gas mileage sucks in that truck.


Nice car. I hate u now !!!!


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Nice car. I hate u now !!!!


You'll have one in a couple weeks big money.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea maybe after I'm done with child support lol.


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Next is a lazier plumb bob


Best tool for commercial construction.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I put it under the nut or washer and push down on handle prying up the nut putting it in a bind and keep ing the bolt from spinning also push in to. It has teeth that grab sometimes. If flange is broke just get pliers on it.


Where do you get those, these Bama (West Alabama) supply houses don't have them


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yea maybe after I'm done with child support lol.



God bless you for saying that. Plenty of other guys would do it the other way.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> God bless you for saying that. Plenty of other guys would do it the other way.


Or not at all.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

It would be funny as hell if Tex first call was a basement 3" deep in crap from a backed up sewer.:laughing::laughing:

Welcome to Service !:laughing:
By the way, Congrats on the new job.
$8.50 an hour is a pretty healthy raise ! :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I put it under the nut or washer and push down on handle prying up the nut putting it in a bind and keep ing the bolt from spinning also push in to. It has teeth that grab sometimes. If flange is broke just get pliers on it.


I prefer a sawzall blade...put a nut driver in a drill and spin the bolt. Put the blade under the nut and on the side the rotation will bit into the blade. 5 seconds you're done. The blade doesn't move and won't scratch the toilet.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't have all my stuff in small containers...it's in big tupperware bins. Sorted like...faucet, tubular, toilet, etc. If I go replace a faucet and undersink stuff, I just grab the faucet and tubular bins instead of going back and forth to the van because I forgot something.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

11 hour day. Digging up lines for 5 6" Mj tie ins. Use in excavator of course 3 hours windshield time. 1 hr lunch. Il be getting a fair bit of ot !!! Ready to get in my own truck !!! I'm a control freak so well u know.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

lpayne1234 said:


> Where do you get those, these Bama (West Alabama) supply houses don't have them


Local house here. Or marks plumbing supply catalog


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I prefer a sawzall blade...put a nut driver in a drill and spin the bolt. Put the blade under the nut and on the side the rotation will bit into the blade. 5 seconds you're done. The blade doesn't move and won't scratch the toilet.


Duuude.... Nice tip


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> Duuude.... Nice tip


Right, I had never heard of that


----------



## rydinhood (May 22, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I prefer a sawzall blade...put a nut driver in a drill and spin the bolt. Put the blade under the nut and on the side the rotation will bit into the blade. 5 seconds you're done. The blade doesn't move and won't scratch the toilet.


I cant find the original post (told u im not tech savvy).. But if im reading right and this is about t-bolts, wolverine makes a 'closi-bar' (part #56545) that works pretty damn good


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Like this ??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Today. Lol


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Why the sleeve Tex?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Today. Lol


Can a brother get some concrete? :laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Could have been done cheaper. No sleeve and no foster fitting. Why not just 6x4 reducer, a 4 90 and a kicker?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I prefer a sawzall blade...put a nut driver in a drill and spin the bolt. Put the blade under the nut and on the side the rotation will bit into the blade. 5 seconds you're done. The blade doesn't move and won't scratch the toilet.


That is an awesome idea and it will definitely be how I cut them off in the future! 

Thanks junkie, definitely what makes this place great


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Pipe Rat said:


> Why the sleeve Tex?


Hi max cuz ther was a tee that we took out. Not enuf room to put Mj coupling on and to much room to put 90 rite on so hi max. Coupling to 6" 90. And foster on the 6x3 red Wanted a reducing 90 but not in stock and time is the issue 
So I made it work. Thrust block in the morning a helper will do it and il come back and test it Ran to red valve that was already installed by city. 
Like the pipe supports ??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

And yes reducing and only 3" 90s would work great but boss wanted no glue joints under ground and the feed is going down from the 3 to the 6.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks good Tex. Just sayin' it looks like plenty of room to put 6x4 MJ reducer right on existing pipe coming out of the existing valve instead of Himax coupling then 4" MJ 90. 

A good way to impress the boss is to use the most economical amount of fittings to achieve the desired results. Unless your T&M of course. :jester:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Hi max cuz ther was a tee that we took out. Not enuf room to put Mj coupling on and to much room to put 90 rite on so hi max. Coupling to 6" 90. And foster on the 6x3 red Wanted a reducing 90 but not in stock and time is the issue
> So I made it work. Thrust block in the morning a helper will do it and il come back and test it Ran to red valve that was already installed by city.
> Like the pipe supports ??


That looks like a well head that's encased in that concrete pad?

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Pipe Rat said:


> Looks good Tex. Just sayin' it looks like plenty of room to put 6x4 MJ reducer right on existing pipe coming out of the existing valve instead of Himax coupling then 4" MJ 90.
> 
> A good way to impress the boss is to use the most economical amount of fittings to achieve the desired results. Unless your T&M of course. :jester:


It's how he wrote it up. He said. 6" 90 with Forster to 6x3 red. I'm with you but he saw it before me and told me what to pic up. Drive an hour and a half to get ther. Sure wasn't gonna call and say hey I have a better way.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I hear that loud and clear. That wouldnt impress the boss for sure. :no: You done good.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

After time il say hey. What if I do this. Or that. He'll say. That's less laybor or parts. He'll yea. Do it. But. Got to prove my self first


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

rat one crucial point is maybe he couldnt find the other parts you mentioned or he may be like my boss and does job as was if my boss saw it that way he would put it back same way makes things easy that way less liability if something inside goes wrong like less pressure or water issues all you need is some dumb ass says hey you changed the way it was origanly piped and cause you did that its not working the same even though we all know it wouldnt make a difference try to explain that to a suit all they know is you changed the lay out and now it doesnt work just a bunch of bs if you ask me but most companys are like that


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

What r u calling the foster is it the coupling or the red no comprenda memego


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

The foster fitting mates two MJ hubs together. In these pictures the foster fitting is between the 90 and the reducer.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Today. Lol


You dig a nice hole rookie . :laughing::laughing:


Just fn with you looks great.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

So the job is going good?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes very good.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Got my truck today. Chevy 2500HD. With utility bed. Went to it from a 2001 3/4ton ford with 200000 miles and keeping tools in the back seat. Pita!!!! Yea buddy


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Got my truck today. Chevy 2500HD. With utility bed. Went to it from a 2001 3/4ton ford with 200000 miles and keeping tools in the back seat. Pita!!!! Yea buddy


Does that thing have the 6.0 vortec gas engine?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Idk. I haven't popped the hood yet Il check


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Idk. I haven't popped the hood yet Il check


Well do you put gas or diesel in it? :laughing: if its gas then you got the vortec if its diesel then you got the duramax/Allison


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

What Texas girl doesn't know the different sounds between gas or diesel is gas cap green or black might b yellow for e85 capabily that's for girls that don't know difference so they color code it


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> What Texas girl doesn't know the different sounds between gas or diesel is gas cap green or black might b yellow for e85 capabily that's for girls that don't know difference so they color code it


Sounds like I'm talking to my wife not a plumber


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I grew up with a service box... never would go anyway else..


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I prefer a sawzall blade...put a nut driver in a drill and spin the bolt. Put the blade under the nut and on the side the rotation will bit into the blade. 5 seconds you're done. The blade doesn't move and won't scratch the toilet.


Great idea.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Well do you put gas or diesel in it? :laughing: if its gas then you got the vortec if its diesel then you got the duramax/Allison


I know it's gas and a vortec. It's the 6.0 idk about


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> Sounds like I'm talking to my wife not a plumber


Fu. Okie. Btw I got nitro gas for my gt. and now it runs great and brake works without dieng


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

What mix u make 15 20 30 % mix did ya buy it by the gallon castor oil and nitro


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> What mix u make 15 20 30 % mix did ya buy it by the gallon castor oil and nitro


I just bought some traxxis top fuel. 20%


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

How's that rocket ship that suppose to crash land somewhere in Okie??


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> How's that rocket ship that suppose to crash land somewhere in Okie??


I think u need hooked on phonics or u from tex No just talking rc fuel for our trucks and planes


----------

